# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  تعرفوا هالشي لو ما تعرفوه .......اسألوا امهاتكم وآبائكم ......ويداتكم

## واحد فاضي

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*هذي الصور بتنعرض عليكم اليوم وبعد كم يوم بنقول ليكم وشهيه هذي وكيفه يسوووا هذا الشي* 

*ويالله شطاره أعرفوا ........وشوه هذا ..........وكيفه يسووه ؟؟؟؟؟*



*1*

**
**

*2*

**

*3*

**

*4*

**


*5*

**

*--------------*
*ويش عرفتوه لو ما عرفتوه ؟؟*

*في منطقتكم اندثر لو فيه ناس بعدهيه تسويه ؟؟*

*أكلتوه في حياتكم لو ما جربتوا تاكلوه ؟؟*


*يالله فمان الله*

----------

أمل الظهور (07-04-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (09-18-2010)

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سمك مجفف
اتذكر جدتي كانت تسويه 
وريحته تفقع الراس 

بعمري ماذقته 
وزماااان مو شايفته 

يسلمو ابو زين

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اممم اني امووت فيه 
للحين يسووه ناس 
احنا نشتريه جاهز 
يكوون مجفف ومملح 
اسمه (( حلى ))

يسلمو خيو ابو زين ع الطرح 
تحياتيـ ..~_~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليكم ..
والله هذا السمك مااكله ولا احبه اللي اعرفه يسمووه حلى )..
سمعت يملحوه بملح خشن ويحطوه في مكان مكشووف للشمس لمن يجف ..
والله اعلم هل صح الطريقه اللي قلتها اولا ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ابو زين
ماننحرم هيك نشااط حلو
دمت بعين الله

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

بسمه تعالى وصلِ اللهم على النبي وآله
هذا سمك مجفف ( إحلى) 
كانت أمي الله يرحمها تنظفه وتملحه وتعمل له خيط سميك وطويل وتخيطه من رأسه وتربطه في مكان مرتفع حتى يجف
هو لذيذ وأني أحبه موت 
في إحد حمالي اتنسيت عليه وصرت دائماً أكثر من أكله تدروا ولدي طلع أبيض أشقر ولكن لا تفكروا من السمك لأن أولادي كلهم بيض وشقر
تُشكر أخي على هذا الطرح

----------


## أمل الظهور

*هلا ..*


*هذا كأنه سمك مجفف بس انا مااحبه استغفر الله* 


*مدري اذا اهو ولا يشبه له وهو (العوم )ويأكلونه مع الفجول <<علشان الريحة تصير عدل* 


*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## التعيس

ههههههههههه
انا الوحيد اللي مااعرفه اعرف انو سمك لك طريقته واسم الاكله مااعرفه
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انه سمك الحلى 

الله يرحمش يا ام عبد
هي الي كانت اتسيه وتاكله 
وخلفته الفراش الفاطمي
ومثل ما قالت الحين يشتروه جاهز

يعطيك لعافية يبو زين 
وعيدكم مبارك

----------


## المتميزه

عرفته اني وماعمري اكلت منه
وريحته الحمد لله والشكر

----------


## سر النجاة

ايه هذا نسميه احلى
يا ما اكلنا منه لما كنا صغار 
كان ابوي يجيبه من البحرين
يا الله شفت الصور وتذكرت ريحته 
الله يرحم ذيك الايام 
مشكور اخوي عالصور

----------


## واحد فاضي

> سمك مجفف
> اتذكر جدتي كانت تسويه 
> وريحته تفقع الراس 
> بعمري ماذقته 
> وزماااان مو شايفته 
> يسلمو ابو زين



 
*
 مرحبتين خيتي ملاك 

 هذا احلا .....ريحته عنبر وعود والله

تصدقي ع خيتي ...توه الحجي زين ضارب منه فنيتن صافي 

لا ويشابقني بعد .......امبى آكل أمبى آكل 

ربي يسلمك ويعافيك خيتي 


فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> اممم اني امووت فيه 
> للحين يسووه ناس احنا نشتريه جاهز 
> يكوون مجفف ومملح اسمه (( حلى ))
> يسلمو خيو ابو زين ع الطرح 
> تحياتيـ ..~_~



*عوافي على قلبكم خيتي الفراش

هذا الحلا نسويه في البيت وداكوه مجهزين للدوخله ان شاء الله 

السنه غير مسويين اشكال وانواع منه منه الصافي والشعري والربيان والصويفي
والقيون والمقشر الجاهز بعد 


ربي يسلمكم ويعافيكم خيتي 
*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> السلام عليكم ..
> والله هذا السمك مااكله ولا احبه اللي اعرفه يسمووه حلى )..سمعت يملحوه بملح خشن ويحطوه في مكان مكشووف للشمس لمن يجف ..والله اعلم هل صح الطريقه اللي قلتها اولا ..
> الله يعطيك العافيه ابو زين
> ماننحرم هيك نشااط حلو
> دمت بعين الله



*ادهلين خيتنا شذى الزهراء 

الطريقه صحيحه ومزبوطه بس طريقتنا احنا غير شوي 

إحنا نحط وياه بهارات بعد ويطلع طعمه غير شكل 

هذا اول شي نشقه بطريقه معينه وبعدين نملحه ونحط عليه بهارات 

وبعدين ننشره وفي البيت مسويين مكان خاص له مغطى بتول علشان الحشرات والذبان الله يكرمكم لا يجيه ويوصخه 

وفي هلاجواء اللي السنة مرت علينا ....... يكفي يومين ونشيله ونعبيه في اكياس ونوديه الفريز على طول 

ربي يعافيك ويسلمك خيتي
فمان الله
*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> بسمه تعالى وصلِ اللهم على النبي وآله
> هذا سمك مجفف ( إحلى) 
> كانت أمي الله يرحمها تنظفه وتملحه وتعمل له خيط سميك وطويل وتخيطه من رأسه وتربطه في مكان مرتفع حتى يجف
> هو لذيذ وأني أحبه موت 
> في إحد حمالي اتنسيت عليه وصرت دائماً أكثر من أكله تدروا ولدي طلع أبيض أشقر ولكن لا تفكروا من السمك لأن أولادي كلهم بيض وشقر
> تُشكر أخي على هذا الطرح



*اهلين خيه ومرحبتين 

الله يرحمها برحمته 

الحين إحنا نسويه بس بالبهارات وطعمه غير شكل يطلع 

ان شاء الله في الدوخله تلاقين السنه فيه مشاركة بالحلا

واللي تتنسى على الحلا ترى يطلع الولد أشقر أحمر وعواينه زرقاء بعد

خالص التحيات
فمان الله
*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *هلا ..*
> *هذا كأنه سمك مجفف بس انا مااحبه استغفر الله* 
> *مدري اذا اهو ولا يشبه له وهو (العوم )ويأكلونه مع الفجول <<علشان الريحة تصير عدل* 
> *الله يعطيك الف عافيه*



*اهلين خيتي أمل الظهور ومرحبتين 

لا خيتي العوم هذاك حق الزراعه ....

هذا للأكل البشري 

وينأكل عادي لحاله 

توني ويا ابو المزايين يشابقني على إحلايه 
وما رضى الا يوم طلع له وحده فانيه وضربه ضراب 


ربي يعافيك ويسلمك خيتي 

فمان الكريم
*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ههههههههههه
> انا الوحيد اللي مااعرفه اعرف انو سمك لك طريقته واسم الاكله مااعرفه
> يعطيك العافيه



 *اهلين خيي التعيس 

لاويش عاد أخويي .....تعال السنة الدوخله وتعرف عليه عن قرب 

وإسأل عنه وعن الطريقه الصحيحة علشان يطلع الطعم غير غير 

خالص التحيات
فمان الله 
*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> انه سمك الحلى 
> الله يرحمش يا ام عبد
> هي الي كانت اتسيه وتاكله 
> وخلفته الفراش الفاطمي
> ومثل ما قالت الحين يشتروه جاهز
> يعطيك لعافية يبو زين 
> وعيدكم مبارك



*اهلين خيتي عفاف الهدى 
الله يرحمها برحمته يارب 

خلاص نوصي الفراش الفاطمي تسوي شوي منه 

خالص التحيات والتقدير
فمان الله 
*

----------

الفراش الفاطمي (10-12-2010)

----------


## واحد فاضي

> عرفته اني وماعمري اكلت منه
> وريحته الحمد لله والشكر



*اهلين خيتي المتميزة 

ويش فيها ريحته  عود وعنبر 

الله يعطيك العافيه خيتي
فمان الله 
*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ايه هذا نسميه احلى
> يا ما اكلنا منه لما كنا صغار 
> كان ابوي يجيبه من البحرين
> يا الله شفت الصور وتذكرت ريحته 
> الله يرحم ذيك الايام 
> مشكور اخوي عالصور



*اهلين خيتي سر النجاة 

الله يرحمها ويرحم الطيبة اللي فيها 

ولا يهمك خيتي .....في مهرجان الدوخله ان شاء الله موجود

بس مال السعودية ......طعم غير عاد بالبهارات 


خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم
*

----------


## نور اهل البيت

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## mooj

*تسلمي ....انك ذكرتينا بتراثنا القديم* 
*ومازال الكثيرين بحبوا ياكلوا هذا الطبق* 
*ذكرتنا ايام ما كنا صغار وبيجيب الوالد السمك وتنظفه الوالده ونملحه ونشكه في خيط ونعلقه في السطح في الشمس  ...وبالعافيه*

----------

